# Can wool get wet?



## AnthonyMorris (Aug 8, 2008)

I just purchased a wool overcoat. I live in New York City where it rains quite often. Do any of you know if wool can get wet without shrinking? It's made out of 100% virgin wool. Thanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes wool can get wet and one of the advantages of wool is that, when it gets wet, it still keeps you warm...unlike cotton, which does not. Wetting wool does not shrink it but, the way it is dried can!


----------



## AnthonyMorris (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for your great answer, but can you elaborate How shouldn't it be dried? Or, how should it be dried?


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Lived and worked in Manhattan most of my career. Just hang the coat where it can get plenty of air. Brush it with a good clothes brush. Next time check the weather report and wear a rain coat.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Penang Lawyer said:


> wear a rain coat.


Good idea, and umbrellas work too. A little water won't do any harm, if dried as explained. But I'd try to avoid repeated total saturations.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Sheep certainly don't seem to mind the rain.


----------



## cbird (Oct 27, 2006)

Water is fine, but if you use heat to dry it you might shrink it. If it's worth it to you, you can have an overcoat made with Loro Piana Storm System wool and it will make a fine raincoat (many makers use this material, you don't need to pay out the big bucks for a Loro Piana brand coat, just one with that material.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

As others have already said, the wool ought to be fine provided you dry it sensibly as Penang Lawyer suggested. That said, the lining could shrink if you do get soaked, as I did one beautiful afternoon in Central Park when it suddenly started pouring like the monsoon. It was easy enough to have the lining let out a bit to remedy it.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Does Virgin wool come from ugly sheep?


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

You will have no problem mas long as you let the coat dry naturally. Do Not put it on a radiator or heat source to dry.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

The same advice goes for the older style wool New Era 5950 baseball hats for those of you who still enjoy a game on the weekend. Just watch out for the bill loosing its stiffness and shape, haha


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

cdavant said:


> Does Virgin wool come from ugly sheep?


No, just unmarried Catholic ones!


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz (Jan 9, 2003)

rgrossicone said:


> No, just unmarried Catholic ones!


To whomever reported this post. It is not religion bashing. It is a J-O-K-E.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

fenway said:


> Sheep certainly don't seem to mind the rain.


But have you ever smelled wet sheep? :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Not only the smell of wet sheep but the coats also. Just ride the subway when NYC has a heavy rain.


----------



## arnaud (Apr 10, 2007)

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> To whomever reported this post. It is not religion bashing. It is a J-O-K-E.


My apologies for remarks that are way off subject here, but I would seriously worry about the future of this forum if its members can't stomach an occasional joke, which the remark about Catholic virgins clearly was.

And, as a cradle and, I hope, earnest Catholic myself, I thought it was very funny.

To be "reported" on in this fashion bespeaks a lack of adult sophistication that is frankly embarrassing.

Shame on the overly sensitive-minded and weak.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

arnaud said:


> My apologies for remarks that are way off subject here, but I would seriously worry about the future of this forum if its members can't stomach an occasional joke, which the remark about Catholic virgins clearly was.
> 
> And, as a cradle and, I hope, earnest Catholic myself, I thought it was very funny.
> 
> ...


I'm an unmarried lapsed Catholic, so I am not sure where that places me. Oh yes, I don't really have a guilt problem, either.:devil:

As for wet wool, I'm about to try Natual Cleaners in Chiba, Japan for their wet cleaning as I refuse to dry clean. I hope it works.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Virgin wool comes from the sheep that can run the fastest.


----------



## gentleman amateur (Mar 2, 2008)

windsor said:


> Virgin wool comes from the sheep that can run the fastest.


In the novel _Goldfinger_ Pussy Galore tells Bond that in the South a virgin is a girl who can run faster than her brother. IIRC she ran faster than her brother and became a lesbian--until 007 chased her down.


----------

